# Ré-installer Windows 10 avec Bootcamp



## AppleSpirit (29 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

Je dois ré-installer Windwos 10 avec Bootcamp sur mon MacBook air 11". Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment je dois procéder pour formater entièrement la partition BootCamp et y réinstaller Windows 10 (que j'ai d'ailleurs sur clé usb) et le tout sans endommager la partition osx ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Février 2016)

Salut

Il faut utiliser l'assistant bootcamp sous mac os x et supprimer la version de windows présente.
Ensuite installer bootcamp normalement.

@+


----------



## Locke (29 Février 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Je dois ré-installer Windwos 10 avec Bootcamp sur mon MacBook air 11"


Pourquoi réinstaller, il y a déjà une version d'installée, du genre Windows 7 ou 8 ? Si oui, il suffit de faire la MAJ de Windows 10 par dessus et ça fonctionnera.



AppleSpirit a dit:


> et y réinstaller Windows 10 (que j'ai d'ailleurs sur clé usb) et le tout sans endommager la partition osx ?


Si ce n'est pas un MBA de dernière génération, c'est à dire que Boot Camp propose explicitement dans son menu l'utilisation d'un clé USB ou à partir d'un fichier .iso, cela ne marchera pas.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Février 2016)

Je crois que je me suis mal exprimé. Donc je possède un MacBook air 11" early 2015 sur lequel j'ai un dual boot osx - Windows 10. Ayant commis des erreurs dans la base de registre de Windows 10 après avoir fait des "bidouillages", je suis obligé de réinstaller complètement Windows 10 et de formater le disque. Donc ma question est comment faire sachant que je possède la clé usb que j'avais utilisée il y a trois mois pour installer Windows 10 ? Par étapes, comment puis-je procéder ? Je mets la clé usb dans le port usb, je reboot la machine sur la clé usb, je formate la partition bootcamp et j'installe ? Ou est-ce que je dois d'abord booter sur osx, formater la partition via l'utilitaire de disque puis installer Windows 10 ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Février 2016)

Perso, sachant que bootcamp peut être assez "chafouin" j'opterai pour la suppression de la partition via bootcamp puis réinstallation complète.


----------



## Locke (29 Février 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Ayant commis des erreurs dans la base de registre de Windows 10 après avoir fait des "bidouillages", je suis obligé de réinstaller complètement Windows 10 et de formater le disque. Donc ma question est comment faire sachant que je possède la clé usb que j'avais utilisée il y a trois mois pour installer Windows 10 ?


Comme en réponse #5, c'est très simple, tu relances Boot Camp et tu supprimes la partition et tu recommences. Attention, pas de suppression ni de formatage avec l'Utilitaire de disque, ce serait encore pire.

Et il est vrai que lorsqu'on bidouille la BDR, qu'il faut s'attendre à des retours de bâtons.


----------



## AppleSpirit (29 Février 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Comme en réponse #5, c'est très simple, tu relances Boot Camp et tu supprimes la partition et tu recommences. Attention, pas de suppression ni de formatage avec l'Utilitaire de disque, ce serait encore pire.
> 
> Et il est vrai que lorsqu'on bidouille la BDR, qu'il faut s'attendre à des retours de bâtons.



Pourquoi je ne peux pas utiliser l'utilitaire de disque ?


----------



## Locke (29 Février 2016)

AppleSpirit a dit:


> Pourquoi je ne peux pas utiliser l'utilitaire de disque ?


Parce que tu vas tout bousiller et perdre en même temps ta partition OS X !

Fais ce qui est demandé, relance Boot Camp, supprime l'ancienne partition et recommence.


----------

